# how long do pigeons live



## santoferris (Aug 22, 2000)

I have bird that was given away 3 years ago and has come back and with me now for a year how long will it live????


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

have you ever heard of stumpy joohn silver he was a carrier pigeon in the war and he lived to be 17 i will try to get his story on here

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Pigeons have been known to live 30-years.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i could scan the story on stumpy john silver in the comp and send it to you ray if you want it it also has a picture of him but it was a photo copy

------------------
luke


----------

